# Shark Antenna?



## jhsyang99 (Apr 21, 2003)

My factory antenna got mangled in a car wash. The base is damaged (the thread for the antenna had to be removed to remove damaged antenna).
I was going to replace the base- then put in a new antenna- but I saw the shark antenna on ebay. It goes over the old base- and there is a wire that is inserted into the thread. Now assuming i can somehow secure that wire to inside of the base (I assume there is a metal contact point still ok at the bottom) then I think I can use this.
Do you guys think this is doable? Any experiences with this antenna? Thanks.


----------

